

Little Big Planet for the PS3 will be delayed after Qu'ran verses found in music - ilamont
http://www.thestandard.com/news/2008/10/17/briefly-scee-confirms-little-big-planet-delayed

======
ObieJazz
Watch for levels full of Qu'ranic verses and a Prophet Muhammad Sackboy put
out by angry fanboys.

Seriously though, do musical renditions of Qu'ranic verses go against Islam in
the same way as images of Muhammad?

~~~
dazzawazza
Like the 'no images of Mo' rule it's all cultural bull. Go into the vaults of
Egypt's museums and you will see Arab paintings of Mohammed from the 12th
century that were cherished like the Mona Lisa is now.

I think you'll find many many Muslims will be shaking their heads thinking
when are these idiot's just going to shut up AND when are the non Muslims just
going to start ignoring them.

We offer these cultural extremists the oxygen of publicity and starve the
normals Muslims.

~~~
DanielBMarkham
True.

There's an old newspaper rule: if it bleeds, it leads.

A small number of people willing to do violence can get and hold much greater
press and political power than a large number of people simply trying to get
along. Sucks, huh.

------
biohacker42
The first time South Park aired an animated image of the prophet Muhammad no
one seemed to notice.

And if I recall correctly the Danish cartoons had been printed quite a while
before someone took notice there.

Would anyone have noticed lyrics in the background music of a PS3 game?

How do you even effectively protest that?

